# Picked up some very interesting rollers



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

I visited a loft yesterday in Southern Wisconsin to get two Roller cockbirds for two odd black hens that I have. I came home with 13 birds. This is the first pigeons that I have purchased in 20 years. My wife was delighted

For the breeders, I got an Almond and a kite, both for almond breeding. Not the best for black hens but the kite will help in the future. The guy didn't have very many birds for sale but I only had the two odd hens anyway.

A friend of this breeder brought some of his young birds over and I bought all of them. They are yellow recessive opal, indigo, andalusion and reduced black. They are truly beautiful pigeons and I had not seen any of these in rollers before. I bought them for their genes as I had none of them and you can't make them without having them.

We had a great afternoon, visiting and talking about pigeons and old friends. These people knew many of my old pigeon friends and it was fun to sit and remember old times. The guy used to go to the same pigeon swaps that I did nearly 50 years ago when we were both kids and we probably even met back then.

Anyway, I feel like a kid with a new toy and can't wait to start breeding these colors and genes into my birds. I will post some pictures as soon as I get my computer back together. I'm using a temporary set up and don't want to do too much with this one as it all will be lost soon.

Bill


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Bill,

What a great day you had! Sounds like you got enough colors to keep you busy for quite some time.

Margaret


----------

